# sub for hire in south nj phily area



## prowash4 (Nov 17, 2001)

Hi 
Sub looking for work in south nj or phila. area! I am a two man crew with truck with plow and a walk behind blower. Fully insured.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Pro,

I've got a few routes close to the bridges in South Philly and Center City. Give me a call. 215-783-4165


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

What do you pay for plowing insurance for a two man crew??


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Rob,
Give me a call and we can discuss your questions. I'm not sure what you're asking in regards to the insurance. The pay is very good and the work will be steady.
KenP
215-783-4165


----------

